# Qualität des gelieferten Rades ( Black Sin 29 10.0 )



## romiking (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe gestern mein Raddon Black Sin 29 10.0 geliefert bekommen.
Allerdings ist die vorfreude ziemlich schnell verflogen nachdem ich gesehen habe was
ich da erhalten habe... Aber ganz von Vorne:

Ich habe bei Bike-Discount extra den besseren Karton dazubestellt um das Fahrrad beim Transport besser zu schützen.... erhalten habe ich das Fahrrad allerdings im normalen Karton ( zumindest finde ich keines der Features die auf der Internetseite ( Bike - Discount ) zu lesen sind. Es ist ein ganz stinknormaler Karton ohne jeden Schutz.

Gut, das könnte ich noch verschmerzen ( obwohl das schon seltsam ist, bei der PReisklasse wo wir uns hier bewegen ). Allerdings kam dann beim auspacken ein weiteres und viel schlimmeres Problem zum vorschein:
Der ganze Rahmen ist "verkratzt" ( siehe Bilder ), also wäre das Rad schon 1 Jahr im Einsatz gewesen...   
     

Und nein, es handelt sich nicht um Schmierfett oder Öl oder ähnliches. Es sind eindeutig Lackprobleme. ( Die Fotos stellen nur einen kleinen Auschnitt der Probleme dar... )

Und als letztes noch die Bremsen..... Auf der Radon Seite steht, ja das Fahhrad wird vorher mal zusammengebaut um zu schauen ob alles passt. Ich frage mich wie der Techniker übersehen(hören) konnte, dass beide Bremse deutlich schleifen... Das war nach dem adjustieren dann jedoch weg...

Ich muss sagen, ich bin doch geschockt von dem was ich da bekommen habe! Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder ist das hier die Ausnahme? Muss man sich auf sowas einstellen, wenn man bei Radon zwar relativ günstig bestellt ( im Vergleich zum Händler vor ort )?
ich meine wir reden hier trotzdem über ein 3000€ Produkt ( ich habe es jetzt für 2500 gekauft ).

Über eure Einschätzungen und Meinungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß

Roman


----------



## bik3rid3r (23. Juli 2014)

Sofort reklamieren.
Gut ist, dass du Fotos gemacht hast. Auf keinen Fall ne Runde fahren etc. Lass es einfach erstmal stehen und setz dich mit h&s in Verbindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni2013 (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Roman

Was für eine Rahmengröße hast Du bestellt?

Ich hab das hier noch gefunden zwegs  Karton :*Nicht geeignet für Trekking Räder und Fullsuspension MTB's mit 22" Rahmengröße!.

Kann sein das deswegen nur der normal Karton.Und das andere geht überhaupt nicht,ich würde es auch sofort wieder zurück schicken.
Grüße Toni*


----------



## romiking (23. Juli 2014)

ne hab 20 Zoll bestellt. daran sollte es also nicht liegen


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (23. Juli 2014)

ich würde von dem 14 tägigen Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen und die Sache einfach abhaken,
alles Andere gibt nur Stress.


----------



## Aalex (23. Juli 2014)

ich kann beim besten Willen keine Kratzer sehen

nur hier, diese hauchfeinen links neben dem schriftzug. 






ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber kein weltuntergang. Drei Ausfahrten und das ding sieht 10 mal schlimmer aus. 


der rest sieht für mich aus, als würdest du die Carbonstruktur als Kratzer deuten.

zb hier:







wo soll da ein kratzer sein? Ich sehe wirklich keinen, ernsthaft jetzt.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. Juli 2014)

> der rest sieht für mich aus, als würdest du die Carbonstruktur als Kratzer deuten.



Genau as habe ich beim Lesen auch gedacht.
Solltest du diese Strukturen meinen (denn ich kann auch beim besten Willen keine Kratzer sehen), das ist normal und gehört bei dem Rad so.
Vergleiche z.B. diese Bilder aus dem Bikemarkt:












> Ich frage mich wie der Techniker übersehen(hören) konnte, dass beide Bremse deutlich schleifen... Das war nach dem adjustieren dann jedoch weg...



Kann ja mal vorkommen. Ich bin immer der Meinung, wer sich darüber aufregt, dass es zuviel ist an einem neu gekauften Rad mal eben die 4 Bremssattelschrauben zu lösen und wieder anzuziehen, sollte sich doch bitte kein Versenderbike kaufen.
Unabhängig davon sollte man sowieso eigentlich alle, mindestens jedoch solch sicherheitsrelevante Schrauben selber auf richtiges Drehmoment prüfen. Sprich da packt man sowieso einmal hin bevor man das Rad das erste mal fährt, wo ist das Problem dabei eben den Sattel auszurichten ?


----------



## rudi23 (23. Juli 2014)

hallo,
mein skeen (carbon) hat die gleichen strukturen. das gehört so.....
also kein grund zur panik.


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2014)

Ich sehe nur die Carbon Struktur, so wie die anderen user hier auch. Also mal keine Panik. Desweiteren ist es ein Versender Bike, da ist es klar das man auch mal selbst schrauben muß ! Sich wegen eines Bremssattels aufzuregen lohnt nicht, ich glaube Du warst nur wegen der vermeintlichen Kratzer etwas durcheinander.

Was mich optisch mehr stören würde wäre die schlampige Lackierung (schwarzer Lack).

Das Kartonproblem ist bekannt, da bist Du nicht der Erste, keine Ahnung warum Radon das noch macht.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (23. Juli 2014)

Mhhh, ist der Rahmen teils nur mit Klarlack überzogen? Dann wären die "Kratzer" als Carbonstruktur zu deuten? Ansonsten sieht´s für mich aus wie Kratzer bzw. fehlerhafte Lackierung und wäre für mich auch ein Grund vom Kauf zurück zu treten. 

Das Argument, dass ein Bike nach drei Ausfahrten schlimmer aussieht, zählt für mich nicht. Erstens sieht mein Plastikbomber nach 4monatiger Trailhatz noch nicht so aus und zweitens verlange ich von nem neuen Rad, dass es TipTop ist, was ich dann im Anschluss verbocke bzw. -kratze ist dann mein Bier. Das Auge isst schließlich mit und gerade das Black Sin find ich optisch schon ein Hingucker.


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2014)

Leider sind die Aufnahmen unscharf, sonst könnte man mehr dazu sagen. Mal nicht so dicht mit den Handy ran gehen, dann wirds auch scharf. Die Auflösung der Handys ist ja Heutzutage gut genug um dann immer noch was zu erkennen. Es kann auch sein daß das Carbon vor dem Klarlack unsauber angeschliffen wurde und man die Schleifspuren unter dem Klarlack sieht (so wie auf einem Bild zu erkennen). Das wäre dann natürlich recht ärgerlich und ein Grund zum Rücktritt. Der China Produzent hat dann offensichtlich zuviel Kraut geraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (23. Juli 2014)

Einen Tag angemeldet und erstmal beschweren... Nachtigal ick hör dir trappen... sag ich da nur

Für mich is das ebenfalls die Carbonstruktur und das mit den Bremsen ist zumindest beim Vorderrad vollkommen normal, hier war ja sicherlich das Rad ausgebaut und eine Transportsicherung drin. Da sollte man sich dann nach dem Versand die Sättel wieder vernünftig einstellen. Hinten ist dies ebenso denkbar, zwar unnormal und ärgerlich aber ja kein Weltuntergang.

Denkt immer dran, dass sind Versenderbikes. Wenn ihr euch sicher sein wollt fahrt nach  Bonn und holt es dort, nur dann seid ihr absolute save.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (23. Juli 2014)

Die Geschichte mit den Bremsen finde ich auch harmlos, schnell und problemlos selbst zu erledigen und folglich nicht der Rede wert.

Was mir nicht in den Kopf will ist das Argument "sind halt Versenderbikes". Auch von nem Versender erwarte ich, genau wie von jedem anderen Anbieter auch, einwandfreie Ware. Das ich auf Beratung und Service verzichten muss, ist eh klar. Selbstverständlich kann mal was mit Fehlern ausgeliefert werden, ich würde dann aber auch Ersatz verlangen.


----------



## c0rtez (23. Juli 2014)

Das Versender bikes bezog sich auf die bremse nicht auf die vermeintlichen Kratzer. Da man kein fahrfertiges Bike hat kann sowas passieren. Kratzer kann ebenfalls passieren, sollte aber natürlich nicht. Hier denke ich aber auch das es keine Kratzer sind. Hast du vorher mal ein carbon Rad in so einer rohen Optik schon mal live gesehen?


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (23. Juli 2014)

Hab ich. Hier sind trotzdem Kratzer in den lackierten Stellen.


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2014)

Ich finde es viel spannender daß sich plözlich der Themenersteller hier nicht mehr meldet


----------



## c0rtez (23. Juli 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Hab ich. Hier sind trotzdem Kratzer in den lackierten Stellen.


Kann ich auf den Bildern nicht erkennen. Meine Frage bezog sich auch auf den Themenersteller und nicht auf dich, was aber in der Tat nicht deutlich zu erkennen war. Und das mit dem Themenersteller der sich nicht mehr meldet is tatsächlich wieder sehr interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (24. Juli 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Hab ich. Hier sind trotzdem Kratzer in den lackierten Stellen.



Hallo, das sind keine Kratzer, das ist die Carbonstruktur. Wir haben beim Black Sin in den Topmodellen aus Gewichtsgründen darauf verzichtet, die Rahmen mit Decklack zu "verschönern" und haben auch generell die letzte Optikmatte weggelassen. 
Wir haben einer der leichtesten Rahmen der Welt und der ist für den Wettkampf gebaut und nicht zum Showtanzen.


----------



## Aalex (24. Juli 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Kann ich auf den Bildern nicht erkennen. Meine Frage bezog sich auch auf den Themenersteller und nicht auf dich, was aber in der Tat nicht deutlich zu erkennen war. Und das mit dem Themenersteller der sich nicht mehr meldet is tatsächlich wieder sehr interessant



was soll er auch noch dazu sagen. sich entschuldigen brauch man im internet ja nicht, wäre aber angemessen.

die kritik wurde nun durch mehrere user widerlegt. kann ja mal passieren, denn nicht jeder kennt sich mit dem werkstoff aus. Ganz eigentlich sogar nur sehr sehr wenige. Carbonrahmen sind über die Jahre halt nur leichter geworden, indem man konsequent sämtliche alufrästeile und decklagen weggelassen hat. Vor Allem die Decklage wiegt mal schnell über 100 Gramm, wenn nicht mehr. 

Dann sieht ein Rahmen eben so aus. muss man akzeptieren. ich persöhnlich ziehe jede UD Oberfläche einem 3k/6K Rahmen vor.

und kratzer an bikes.. sind ärgerlich klar, aber selbst an einem 8000 Euro Cervelo Rennrad vorhanden und halt nicht wirklich zu vermeiden. egal ob versender oder im laden..

Beim Versender passiert es beim Verpacken/Versand und beim Händler rennt irgendeiner dagegen. ist halt so.


----------



## Vincy (24. Juli 2014)

Wenn dir die gelieferte Qualität nicht gefällt, mach von deinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch und schick es wieder zurück (aufgrund von Mängel)!
Bei mangelhafter Ware, hat auch der Verkäufer dann die Rücksendekosten zu tragen.
Auch bei Versendern darf man Qualität verlangen! Egal ob das Bike 1000€ oder 3000€ gekostet hat.
Bei preisreduzierter Ware muß man aber Abstriche hinnehmen, wenn die Reduzierung aufgrund von Mängel ( zB leichte Kratzer) angegeben ist. Aber auch dann muß man sich nicht alles gefallen lassen!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (25. Juli 2014)

romiking schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe gestern mein Raddon Black Sin 29 10.0 geliefert bekommen.
> Allerdings ist die vorfreude ziemlich schnell verflogen nachdem ich gesehen habe was
> ...



Wäre trotzdem schön, wenn der Threadersteller posten würde, wie er sich entschieden hat


----------



## romiking (25. Juli 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Wäre trotzdem schön, wenn der Threadersteller posten würde, wie er sich entschieden hat



Entschuldigung für meine verzögerte Antwort, hab den Thread erstellt und dann doch einiges zu tun gehabt... Sorry dafür.
Nachdem ich mir hier jetzt alles durchgelesen habe, hab ich mich entschieden das Bike zu behalten, da mein Hauptkritikpunkt bzgl des Rahmens
ja scheinbar keiner ist. Die anderen Punkte haben mein anfägnliches enstsetzen nur verstärkt, aber wie gesagt die Bremsen waren schnell eingestell und die 8 Euro für den besseren Karton werde ich mir wohl zurückholen.

Morgen geht es dann auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt.

Gruß

Roman


----------



## MH_BSin_16 (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen, heute habe ich mein neues Black Sin 8.0 2016 aufgebaut und musste ähnliches feststellen.

Seht selbst. Wie muss ich mich nun verhalten?

Am hintern Teil finde ich den "Riss" schon ziemlich heftig. Kann es sein, dass sich hierbei um keinen Riss handelt, sondern der Lack oder so? Wenn ich mit dem Fingernagel drüber gehe spüre ich nichts. Sehr seltsam!

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.

Ein Bild ist von der linken Seite und das andere von der rechten.


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2016)

Das ist UD Carbon und das ist normal. Das sieht oft so aus. Manche entlacken ihren Carbonrahmen um eine solche Optik zu bekommen.

Aber eigentlich ist Dein Rahmen Schrott. Für 20 Euro entsorge ich ihn Dir. Dann hast Du kein Streß und ich tue Dir gerne den Gefallen


----------



## MH_BSin_16 (24. Juli 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist UD Carbon und das ist normal. Das sieht oft so aus. Manche entlacken ihren Carbonrahmen um eine solche Optik zu bekommen.
> 
> Aber eigentlich ist Dein Rahmen Schrott. Für 20 Euro entsorge ich ihn Dir. Dann hast Du kein Streß und ich tue Dir gerne den Gefallen




Was soll ich denn mit der Antwort anfangen? Ist da Ironie dabei? Oder ist das dein Ernst? 

Ich bin ein neuer Carbonfahrer, hatte vorher immer Alu...

Ich brauch jetzt wirklich ernst gemeinten Rat.

Hier noch ein Bild mit Blitzlicht.

Eigtl. müsste ich mich ja riesig über das geile Bike freuen, aber irgendwie will mir grad nicht danach...

Sorry


----------



## erkan1984 (24. Juli 2016)

nur Profis am Start hier....
geht lieber fahren...

im Ernst,
bei Sichtcarbon hat man immer solche Strukturen.
Das ist bedingt durch die Herstellung, bzw. die linien am Hinterbau du die Form in denen der Rahmen "gebacken" wird.


----------



## MH_BSin_16 (24. Juli 2016)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> nur Profis am Start hier....
> geht lieber fahren...


Ich kann grad nicht lachen. Es wäre nett wenn ich mal nen konkreten Tipp/Rat bekommen könnte.

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe: ich bin Carbon-Neuling, daher nutze ich das Forum um mich schlauer zu machen. Bis jetzt ohne Erfolg.

P.s.: es regnet gerade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NicerThanYou (24. Juli 2016)

Gewöhn dich dran. Hier wird man als Neuling von den "Experten" sehr herablassend behandelt. War bei meinem Anliegen genauso.


----------



## marcy2 (24. Juli 2016)

erkan1984 hat dir gerade eine ernstgemeinte Antwort gegeben. Das ist normal.


----------



## MH_BSin_16 (24. Juli 2016)

marcy2 schrieb:


> erkan1984 hat dir gerade eine ernstgemeinte Antwort gegeben. Das ist normal.


Danke dir!

Das bedeutet jetzt, dass ich mich endlich freuen kann und das geile bike morgen bei einem Ritt genießen kann...

Sehr geil.


----------



## erkan1984 (24. Juli 2016)

sicherlich kann es sein, dass ein solcher klarlack durch den Transport schaden nehmen kann.
dann ist dieser Schaden aber zuerst im Lack und kann "gefühlt" werden.
alle "unschönen" stellen unter lack sind in der Regel Durch die Faserstruktur des Carbon bedingt.
Natürlich kann es trotzdem sein, dass Fehler unter dem Lack auftreten. 
Auf den gezeigten Bildern ist aber in erster Linie nix dergleichen zu erkennen.


----------



## MH_BSin_16 (24. Juli 2016)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> sicherlich kann es sein, dass ein solcher klarlack durch den Transport schaden nehmen kann.
> dann ist dieser Schaden aber zuerst im Lack und kann "gefühlt" werden.
> alle "unschönen" stellen unter lack sind in der Regel Durch die Faserstruktur des Carbon bedingt.
> Natürlich kann es trotzdem sein, dass Fehler unter dem Lack auftreten.
> Auf den gezeigten Bildern ist aber in erster Linie nix dergleichen zu erkennen.


Das nenne ich mal eine ausführliche und verständliche Erklärung. 

Fazit: am Rahmen scheint alles i.O. zu sein und der Freude am Bike steht also nichts mehr im Weg.

VG Mike


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2016)

Das mit dem UD Carbon ist ernst, mit google hättest Du ganz viel dazu gefunden.

Das mit dem Schrott war ein natürlich nur ein Spaß um Dir zu zeigen das Du Dir mal keine Gedanken machen mußt, alles ok.


----------



## MH_BSin_16 (24. Juli 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Das mit dem UD Carbon ist ernst, mit google hättest Du ganz viel dazu gefunden.
> 
> Das mit dem Schrott war ein natürlich nur ein Spaß um Dir zu zeigen das Du Dir mal keine Gedanken machen mußt, alles ok.


Danke! 

Ja, Google hätte ich fragen können, nur dazu hätte ich wissen müssen, dass es UD Carbon gibt


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (25. Juli 2016)

Viele erwarten halt unter Carbon, eine so schön kreuzweise verlaufende Struktur. So wie beispielsweise Teile im Motorsport oder nur die möchte-gern-Carbonoptik aus dem Baumarkt. Aber es gibt halt verschiedene Verarbeitungsarten. Dachte bei meinem Slide zuerst auch, die Lackierung sei nicht in Ordnung. Kann schon verstehen dass man sich da als Neuling etwas wundert, insbesondere wenn man gar nicht damit rechnet, das Karbon überhaupt zu sehen.


----------

